# بخش های عمومی و آزاد و سرگرمی > مسابقات و میزگردهای انجمن > شوک الکتریکی اعضا > شوک اعضا شوک الکتریکی شماره 44 |Behnam10|

## Wild Rose

سلام :Yahoo (4): 
اینبار با حضور  @behnam10alipour درخدمتتون هستیم :Yahoo (4): 

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :

18.ی نصیحت :

----------


## Suicide

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ *پزشک دیگه (جراح مغز و اعصاب)*

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ *یادم نمیاد*

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ *آره*

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ *نه ...*

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟  *نمیدونم ...*

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ *رو رفیقا و کلا دوروبریاش حساسه ...*

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ *21 نفر*

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟  *همه*

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) *بامرام*

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ *سوسک از این* 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ *پروفسور سمیعی*

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟  :Y (591): 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ *آره*

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ *ویژگی بدی ازش یادم نمیاد ...
ویژگی خوبشم مهربون بودنشه ...*

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ *خوبه*  :Yahoo (76): 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :  :Y (694): 

17. ی ارزو واسش : *زندگیت همیشه تو آرامش باشه ...* 

18.ی نصیحت : *مواظب خودت باش ... زوم کن رو هدفت و ب حاشیه ها کمتر توجه کن ... لیاقتت بهتریناس ...*

----------


## Masoume

> سلام
> اینبار با حضور  @behnam10alipour درخدمتتون هستیم
> 
> سلام بهنام بد موقع تک کردی سردرد دارم..چرند نوشتم دیگ تقصیر خودت
> 
> 1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ حیف شغل (+دکی)
> 
> 2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ حرف زدن با ی نفر 
> 
> ...


 اهلش نیستم.

----------


## vahidz771

> 1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟



پزشکی و تخصص مغز و اعصاب



> 2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟


 نمیدونم.



> 3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟



اره زیاد :Yahoo (76): 



> 4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟



نه اصلا.خیلی هم گله :Yahoo (8): 



> 5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟



کراشش  :Yahoo (4): 



> 6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟



پایداری رابطه بین دو نفر :Yahoo (21): 
ینی بره تو دادگستری کار کنه رشد طلاق به منفی صد میرسه! :Yahoo (83): 



> 7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟



تو 3 دقیقه اول بعد از وارد شدن بهنام همه میرن بیرون  از محیط  :Yahoo (4):  دور از شوخی فکر میکنم اکثریت با شخصیت و خنده‌هاش()تو عکس  دیدم!) حال میکنن :Yahoo (117): 



> 8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟



با همه اوکیه :Yahoo (50): 



> 9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)



پاسخگو :Yahoo (21):  ( این کلمه رو که میگم یاد این اپراتورهای 118 میفتم: پاسخگوی شما 53 بفرمایید... :Yahoo (20): )



> 10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟



 ترس؟ :Yahoo (117):  سوسک؟ :Yahoo (117):  بهنام :Yahoo (21): 



> 11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟



 یکی از بچه‌های تجربی مدرسه که همیشه نیشش بازه  :Yahoo (21): 



> 12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟



  :Yahoo (76): 



> 13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟





> 



اره صدصد



> 14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟



 ویژگی بد نداره، با معرفت و قابل اعتماد بودنش منو شیفته خودش کرده :Yahoo (50): 



> 15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟



 عوض کن، همیشه اون 10 وسطش هم سوال بوده برام که چی هست :Yahoo (117): 



> 16. یه هدیه بهش بده :



 وجود خودم یه هدیه الهیه واسش  :Yahoo (50):  :Yahoo (106): 



> 17. ی ارزو واسش :





> یکی که کمه!
> سلامتی، شادی، موفقیت و *لبخند* همیشگیش
> *و اینکه همون رتبه‌ای رو که دلش میخواد و باعث خوشحالی خودش و ما میشه بیاره*






> 18.ی نصیحت :





> 


نه اهل شنیدن نصیحتم نه کردنش :Yahoo (50):  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Zahraa.a.p

تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟پیانیست :Yahoo (76): 

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
ندیدم :Yahoo (105): 
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
یس یس :Yahoo (4): 
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
نوپ.... به هییییچ وجه
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
منو :Yahoo (4): (این کلا یه قانونه ثابته :Yahoo (4): همه منو بیشتر از بقیه دوس دارن مگر اینکه عکسش ثابت بشه... که نمیشه :Yahoo (76): 
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
یه نفر :Yahoo (117): 
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
۱۰ نفر
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
هر دو
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
دکی پیانیست :Yahoo (4): 
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
این از سوکس میترسه:yahoo (50)
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
ایشی زاکی تو فوتبالیستا :Yahoo (20): 
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ :Yahoo (76): 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
یس
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
ویژگی بدی ازش ندیدم
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
خوبه :Yahoo (1): 
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
قبلا گرفته هدیشو :Yahoo (4): 
17. ی ارزو واسش :
همیشه موفق و شاد و سربلند و پیروز باشی
18.ی نصیحت :
اون موضوعو فراموش کن...آدما رو زود ببخش

----------


## susba

به به ببین به کی باید شوک بدیم :Yahoo (76): 
1-شغل؟ناظم مدرسه از اون بداخلاقا.
2-جناب پاسخگو کارای ضایعشونو که تو سایت نمیارن :Yahoo (76): ولی یه بار یه گیر حسابی به من داد انگار می خواست گربه رو دم حجله بکشه.
3-تقریبا.
4-بعضی وقتا آره.(برای کسب اطلاعات بیشتر به نشانی اینترنتی*****مراجعه فرمایید)
5-چه می دونم.تو سایت که به هیچکس رو نمی ده :Yahoo (76): ولی قاعدتا باید به آراز ارادت خاصی داشته باشه.
6-زیست و وجهه ای که تو انجمن داره-جا داره بگم زرشک-
7-همه در می رن بابا :Yahoo (76): کی جذبش می شه آخه؟الفرااار :Yahoo (68): 
8-پسرا
9-گوریل انگوری...نه بذار یه لقب خوب بدیم حالشو ببره.استاد بزرگ :Yahoo (79): 
10-سوسک؟ :Yahoo (23): از هیولا هم نمی ترسه.
11-یاد پروفسور ووپی.(کارتون بچگی و کمدمعروف آقای ووپی و این ماجراها)
12- :Y (440): 
13-زیادیشم هست ولی مدیر شه بیشتر حال می ده :Yahoo (50): یه ناظری هم بده دست ما دل جوونای مملکت شاد شه :Yahoo (76): 
14-تقریبا بامزه س اینش خوبه،ولی گاهی هم می زنه جاده خاکی حالا خدمت شخص استاد عرض می کنم چه وقتایی...
15-قدمتش از قدمت انجمن بیشتره :Yahoo (21): چی بگم دیگه.
16-اگرچه دستانم خالیست ولی رنگ نارنجی را برایت به ارمغان آورده ام :Yahoo (76): الانشم خوش رنگی ولی ان شاءالله نارنجی بشی :Yahoo (79): 

17-خدا عاقبتتو بخیر کنه پسرم :Yahoo (76): 
18-نصیحت؟کو گوش شنوا...به نصایح سوسبا گوش بسپار تا به سعادت برسی.
نصیحت گوش کن جانا که از جان دوستتر دارند/جوانان سعادتمند پند سوس دانا را :Y (683): 


اون کاری رو هم که قرار بود بکنی زودتر بکن حوصلمون سررفت :Yahoo (76):

----------


## hamid_MhD

*@behnam10alipour
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
دکتر میشه ی تیم میزنیم باهم میترکونیم .

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
تو اینجا ک ضایعه نکرده ولی تو گپ پرا دیدم خخخخ
قابل پخش نیس

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟اره رفقای خوبی داره از جمله خودم
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
نه بچم انقدر اروم و حرف گوش کنه ک نگو

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ @Suicide
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
رو زیست خخخخخخ 
ولی توهین حساسه 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟10تا 15نفر 
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
#خوار_گو_گپ

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟اصولا نباید بترسه نمیدونم
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟همون عکسی ک رو پروفش هست اون مرده کیه همون
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟واقعن لایقشه
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟بدی ندیدم نه
کلا ازش خوشم میاد ژووون
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟گووود
فقط من اوایل میکردم بهمن و صداش میکردم بهمن طفلی نمیگف باباااا من بهناممم نگووو
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
17. ی ارزو واسش :بهترین در کله زندگیش باشه
18.ی نصیحت :
جان من درست امسال توپ بخون ک بریم کار داریم*

----------


## kharanban

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ پاسخگوی آکادمی پزشکان پیانیست  :Yahoo (21): 

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ چون خودم قدمت! زیادی ندارم ندیدم /:

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟ آرع 101.5 درصد و اندی D:

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه؟ رو اعصاب که نه ولی گاهی رو سلول های ماهیچه قلب رژه میره  :Yahoo (22): 

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره؟ من که نیستم هر کی هست به جهندم   :Yahoo (2): 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟ حساسیت؟ قسمت Sensation کلا تو تنظیمات آف شده  :Yahoo (19): 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 30دقیقه چیه همین که وارد بشه همه میچِسبن بهش...آغا یکم برید کنار خفه شداااا  :Yahoo (75): 

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟ روش فعالیت اینجوریه که اول با همه دخترا جفت و جور میشیم؛بعدش پسرا هرچقدر که شد  :Yahoo (20): 

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)  මිථ්යාව (میتیامی-زبان سینهالا)

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ بستگی به نوع سوسکش داره  :Yahoo (22): 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ *Rudolf Ludwig* Karl Virchow

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟  :Yahoo (76): 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ با توجه به سرعت متوسط مصرف فسفر برای پاسخگویی به سوالات و ابهامات زیست، نه! کمشه حقیقتا :Yahoo (31): 

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟ از کدوم خوشت میاد؟  از همون ویژگی و اون ویژگی کناریش  :Yahoo (117): 

15.نظرت درباره اکانتش؟ پزشکی با لبخند ملیح ... خوبع  :Yahoo (3): 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده:  یک رباعی از شیخ اجل که خود می فرمایند: سعدیا خوشتر از حدیث تو نیست،تحفه روزگار اهل شناخت   :Yahoo (115): 

 
             ای چشم تو مست خواب و سرمست شراب
            صاحب نظران تشنه و وصل تو سراب
            مانند تو آدمی در آباد و خراب
            باشد که در آیینه توان دید و در آب... 
17. ی ارزو واسش: برایت آرزو کردم که چشمانت اگر تر شد به شوق آرزو باشد  :Yahoo (4): 

18.ی نصیحت: فی الواقع! این مورد کار من نیست: آنکه باشد در نصیحت دادن عشاق عشق / نیست او را حاصلی جز سخره سودا شدن ...

----------


## laleh74

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
تصور که نه..ایشالا سال دیگه پزشکی تهرانو میاره :Yahoo (83): 

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
والا تو سایت انقد محتاط هست باورم نمیشه این اونه :Yahoo (4): 
کار ضایع نکرده*_*

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
تا اونجایی که من دیدم بعله :Yahoo (22): 

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
نه اصلا..خیلی آرومه مث خودم :Yahoo (4): 

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
می :Yahoo (79): 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
رو پیانو زدنش و اینکه تو ولف بهش شک کنیم :Yahoo (20): 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
چون آرومه تعدادشون کمه..۱۰نفر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
جفتش..مثلا من :Yahoo (22): 

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
همون ک حمید گفت :Yahoo (20): 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
-
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ شخصیت خوبی داره نمیدونم چطور بگم.شماها ندیدین اون شخصیتشو :Yahoo (4): 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ :Yahoo (4): 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟نع سال دیگه ایشالا نارنجی میشه

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
اینکه خیلی مهربونه و کینه ای نیست خوبه..خداییش ویژگی بد ندیدم-_-

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
 :Yahoo (117): 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : ویسای پیانوشو گوش بده بهترین هدیس :Yahoo (4): 

17. ی ارزو واسش : سال دیگه خبر موفقیتتو بشنوم :Yahoo (83): 

18.ی نصیحت : به رضوان چیزی نگی :Yahoo (4): 
بزار خودم بگم بهش :Yahoo (20):

----------


## ZAPATA

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
مدیر بزرگترین شهربازی در سرتاسر ایالت کانزاس آمریکا  :Yahoo (76): 
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
گاهی به من تیکه انداخته  :Yahoo (20): 
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
دوست یابیشو نمیدونم ... ولی دوس یابی آره  :Yahoo (76): 
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
نه روشه نه زیرشه .... کنارشه  :Yahoo (76):  با هم رفیقن میرن یه سیگار برگ  :Y (453):  میزنن شاد شن  :Y (742): 
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
مشغل زمبه ای اگه کمتر از منو خاسته باشی  :Y (646): 
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
دیگه حساسیتش رو هیچی نیست ..... تازگیا عاشق شده همش کنار عشقشه  :Yahoo (8): 
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
تو 20 دقیقه اول 30 نفر جذبش میشن  :Yahoo (76): 
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
دیگه جورواجوره  :Yahoo (76): 
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
سودوکو  :Yahoo (72): 
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
 :Yahoo (21): 
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
اون رفیق فابریک نقش اول سریال Arrow
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
 :Yahoo (50): 
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
Yeah
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
مرد یکه تاز دنیای بیولوژیستاش قابل احترامه ! ::: بدیش هم داره نداره به چشم نمیاد !
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
خوفه !
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
 :Yahoo (6):  :Yahoo (81):  :Y (397): 
17. ی ارزو واسش :
ان شاء الله بشه همون چه که تو میل خودته  :Yahoo (106): 
18.ی نصیحت :
تو کارت بهترین باش
 :Yahoo (1):

----------


## zahra8

خب خب نوبت داداش ما هم شد :Yahoo (100):  :Yahoo (79): 
1. پزشکه دیگه  :Yahoo (4):  ولی در کنارش میتونه پیانیست یه گروه موسیقی شاخ هم باشه  :Y (507):  :Y (693):  :Y (498): 
2.پاسخگو بخش زیست که کار ضایع انجام نمیده که  :Yahoo (56):  :Yahoo (50): 
3.بلی موفق بوده ....ولی دوستاش تو دوست موندن باهاش موفق نبودن  :Yahoo (109):  :Y (505): 
4.نوچ...خیلی خوبه و مهربون و با معرفت  :Y (597): 
5.تو سایت که یکی هست پسرم هست خخخخ اون پسره خیلی علاقه وافر داره به بهنام خخخخخ
بهنامم عشق زیادی بهش داره خخخخ  :Yahoo (20): 
6.فک میکنم رو دوستاش مخصوصا دختر حساس باشه  :Yahoo (35): 
7.فک کنم 12 نفر ولی اگه پیانو هم باشه و بنوازه هزار نفر بخان باهاش دوست بشن :Yahoo (45):  :Y (697): 
8.هر دو  :Yahoo (76): 
9.آقای پیانیست خخخ البته اگه لقب محسوب بشه  :Yahoo (4): 
10.قطعا سوسک میترسه خخخ ماشالا قد و بالایی داره  :Y (742):  :Y (717): 
11.شخصیتش در اینجا یاد کتاب زیست خخخ 
و در واقعیت یاد کسی که نه ولی یاد دخترای گروه های مختلط میوفتم که در فکر زدن مخشونه  :Y (648):  :Y (397): 
12.خخخ :Y (503): 
13.قطعا بچمون گایتون خونده خخخ :Y (503): 
14.خیلی با معرفت و مهربون هست و اینکه هر وخت من عصبی شدم در مقابل عصبی نشده 
15.صب تا  زحمت میکشه بچمون دیگه سوال ج میده   :Y (389): 
16.اون هدیه بهم زیاد داده ...پیانو آهنگ های مورد علاقم ولی من هیچی ندارم که  :Yahoo (2): 
ولی این گل مال تو  :Y (697):  :Y (633):  :Y (589):  :Y (592): 
17.آن شا الله سال بعد پزشکی تهران 
18.همیشه ساده و پاک بمون 
 :Y (644):  :Y (513):  :Y (682):  :Y (444):  :Y (483):

----------

